# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  الانتماء الوظيفي

## محمدمهيدات

الانتماء الوظيفى والرضا عن العمل

يشهد السوق العالمى فى الفترة الحالية نقص فى أعداد الضباط والمهندسين وارتفاع فى الأجور وتنافس بين الشركات فى جذب الكوادر البحرية ذات الخبرة العالية, مما يؤدى إلى استمرار تنقل البحارة بين الشركات الملاحية بحثا عن ظروف تشغيلية أفضل ورواتب اعلى  ورعاية اجتماعية اشمل. 
وتساوت الشركات فى نظر البحارة لا فرق بين شركة وأخرى إلا بما يمكن أن يحصل عليه منها وانتهى عهد الولاء والانتماء الوظيفى .

لا يمكن أن نلوم البحارة على ذلك لان الولاء والانتماء ليست شعارات تقال وإنما هى أعمال تبذل. إن اللوم يقع على جانب الشركات الملاحية التى لم توفر الأسباب لإيجاد وتنمية هذا الانتماء عن طريق تحسين ظروف العمل وربط المرتبات بالسوق العالمية وتحسين الإعاشة ,  بل لم تعد هذه أحلام البحارة ألان فالنقص العالمى فى أعداد البحارة والتنافس القوى على اجتذابهم رفع حد الأحلام إلى إدارات تسمع لهم ورعاية صحية للبحارة وأسرهم ومناقشة وبحث شكواهم.
 اى أصبح الآن الطلب هو توفير الظروف التى تؤدى إلى الرضا الوظيفى والانتماء الفعلى الناشئ عن الإحساس بأهمية كل طرف للأخر.

وقد شاءت الظروف إن التشريعات الدولية الحالية وبالأخص إتفاقية العمل البحرى لسنة 2006 تضع الأسس والمعايير التى توفر تنمية مشاعر الاستقرار والأمان للبحارة وتهيئ ظروف العمل اللائقة وتضيق الفجوة بين الأحلام والواقع .

 ولكن لازال هناك عبئ على إدارات الشركات الملاحية أن تبذل الجهد للحفاظ على عمالتها البحرية الماهرة
ولازال هناك عبئ على الدول لتحمى أبنائها وتمنح هؤلاء البحارة على الأقل نفس الحماية الاجتماعية التى توفرها لموظفى البر.








1-	المفهوم العام للانتماء 
يعد مفهوم الانتماء من أكثر المفاهيم انتشارا في الحياة اليومية بشكل عام إلا انه لم ينل الاهتمام الكافي من المتخصصين، كما انه كغيره من مفاهيم العلوم الإنسانية يعتريه كثيرا من الخلط والتضارب فهناك من يرى الانتماء بأنه عضوية الفرد  في الجماعة اى ضرورة أن يكون الفرد جزءا من الجماعة أما الارتباط بها فيخضع للسعي العام للفرد نفسه وهناك من يرى إن الانتماء هو كون الفرد جزء من الجماعة مرتبط بها مع ضرورة اشتمال الانتماء للجانبين.
كما إن هناك من عرف الانتماء على انه" شعور الفرد بكونه جزء من مجموعة اشمل أسره أو قبيلة حزب أو امة أو نحو ذلك ينتمي إليها متوحد فيها أو يتقمصها ويحس بالاطمئنان والفخر والرضي المتبادل بينه وبينها  وكأن كل ميزة لها هي ميزته الخاصة" Drucker (1992)     
إذا يتضح من المفهومين الاصطلاحيين أن الانتماء هو شعور يوجد لدى كافة الإفراد وهو حاجة إنسانية ويمثل معايير الجماعة وسلوكها                   

1-1	مفهوم الانتماء للمنظمة
يعتبر الانتماء احد الأهداف الإنسانية التي تسعى جميع المنظمات لبلوغة لما له من اثر فعال في استمرارية العمالة واستقرار العمل . فالانتماء للمنظمة في الفكر الادارى المعاصر تعبير يشير بشكل عام إلى مدى الإخلاص والاندماج والمحبة التي يبديها الفرد تجاه عمله وانعكاس ذلك على تقبل الفرد لأهداف المنظمة التي يعمل بها وتفانيه وجهده المتواصل لتحقيق تلك الأهداف.     
وقد عرفت خطاب (1998) الانتماء للمنظمة بأنه "اعتقاد قوى وقبول من جانب أفراد التنظيم بأهداف وقيم المنظمة التي يعملون بها ورغبتهم في بذل اكبر عطاء ممكن لصالحها مع رغبه قوية في الاستمرار بعضويتها والدفاع عنها وتحسين سمعتها"

ويمكن أن يأخذ الانتماء للمنظمة الأشكال المختلفة التالية
أ‌-	الانتماء المعنوي
 ويشير إلى تطابق الفرد مع المنظمة وانهماكه فيها وارتباطه شعوريا بها ورغبته في الاستمرار بالعمل فيها لأنه موافق على أهدافها وقيمها ويريد المشاركة في تحقيق تلك الأهداف.
ب‌-	الانتماء الاستمراري
ويشير الانتماء الاستمراري إلى قوة رغبة الفرد في البقاء في العمل في منظمة معينة لاعتقاده بأن ترك العمل فيها سيكلفه الكثير.
ج‌-	الانتماء الادبى
ويشير إلى شعور الفرد بأنه ملتزم بالبقاء في المنظمة بسبب ضغوط الآخرين, فالأفراد الذين يقوى لديهم الانتماء الادبى يأخذون في حسابهم إلى حد بعيد ماذا يمكن أن يقوله الآخرون لو ترك العمل بالمنظمة؟ فهو لايريد أن يسبب قلقا لشركته أو يترك انطباعا سيئا لدى زملائه بسبب تركه العمل, إذا فهو التزام ادبى حتى لو كان على حساب نفسه.

1-2 مداخل تنمية الانتماء للمنظمة
أ- إشباع الحاجات الإنسانية للعاملين في المنظمة
عند كل فرد مجموعة من الحاجات المتداخلة التي يسعى إلى إشباعها عن طريق المنظمة, فإذا أشبعت تلك الحاجات بمساندة تلك المنظمة فأنه يتولد لدى الفرد ذلك الشعور بالرضا والاطمئنان ومن ثم الانتماء.
ب‌-	وضوح الأهداف وتحديد الأدوار
يزيد الانتماء كما أوضحت الدراسات  كلما كانت الأهداف التي تسعى إليها المنظمة واضحة كي يستطيع الفرد فهمها وكذلك كلما كانت ادوار العاملين واضحة ومحددة وذلك لتجنب حالة الصراع التي تحدث في حالة غموض ادوار العاملين.
ج‌-	إيجاد نظام مناسب للحوافز
يعبر الحافز عن تلك الوسائل أو الأسلوب أو الأداة التي تقدم للفرد الإشباع المطلوب – بدرجات متفاوتة – لحاجاته الناقصة, ويجب أن تتعامل أنظمة الحوافز مع الأسباب التي تدفع الناس للاستمرار في العمل وأسباب تركهم له. فإذا توافرت تلك الأنظمة يؤدى إلى الرضا عن الكيان التنظيمي وزيادة الولاء وزيادة معدلات الإنتاج وانخفاض التكاليف.
د‌-	زيادة مشاركة العاملين
حيث إن إتاحة الفرصة للعاملين للمساهمة بأفكارهم وتشجيعهم لتحمل المسئولية من شأنها تقوية الروابط وإيجاد الجو النفسي والاجتماعي البناء في بيئة العمل, حيث تعرف المشاركة بأنها اندماج الفرد العقلي والعاطفي في عمل الجماعة بعد أن تتاح له الفرص المناسبة في المسئوليات. وقد أوضحت الدراسات إن المشاركة تعمل على زيادة الانتماء للمنظمة وتجعل الأفراد يرتبطون ببيئة عملهم بشكل اكبر بحيث يعتبرون إن ما يواجه المنظمة من مشكلات هو تهديد لهم ولاستقرارهم.
و‌-	الاهتمام بتحسين المناخ التنظيمي
يقصد بالمناخ التنظيمي محصلة الظروف والمتغيرات والأجواء الداخلية للمنظمة كما يعيها الإفراد وكما يفسرونها ويحللونها عبر عملياتهم الإدراكية ليستخلصوا مواقفهم و اتجاهاتهم التي تحدد سلوكهم وأداؤهم ودرجة انتماؤهم.

2-	الرضا الوظيفي 
اذا نجحت المنشأة في اختيار العاملين وعملت على خلق روح قوية بينهم ( روح الفريق ) فان ذلك يكفل الرضا الوظيفي وحفظ النظام وإطاعة الأوامر والقوانين واللوائح والضغط على أي فرد يحاول الخروج عليها. كما يكفل الاحتفاظ بمستوى مناسب من السلوك والأداء الوظيفي, ويعتمد على عدة عناصر ترتبط بعملية العلاقات الإنسانية مثل سلامة الإشراف وتنمية الروح المعنوية وأيضاً على عناصر ترتبط بعملية التوظيف مثل مقابلة الكفايات بالوظائف والتدريب والأجور والترقية والخدمات.   

ويختلف مفهوم الانتماء الوظيفي تماما عن مفهوم الرضا الوظيفي (الرضا عن العمل) فالفرد قد يكون راضيا عن عمله ولكنه يكره المنظمة التي يعمل بها ويود ممارسة نفس العمل الذي يمارسه في منظمة أخرى والعكس فقد يحب الفرد الانضمام لمنظمة معينة ولكنه يكره العمل الذي سوف يمارسه فيها. 

 ويعرف الرضا الوظيفي بأنه القوة اللازمة للشخص للقيام بعمله على أعلى مستويات الأداء وطبقا لما أورده Dubrin (1988)   فان الرضا الوظيفي ليس مشابها للدافع , إنما الرضا الوظيفي هو حالة داخلية للإنسان, وهو مقدار القناعة المصاحبة للعمل. والفرد الذي يكون لديه ذلك الرضا يكون لديه مشاعر وتصرفات ايجابية نحو العمل بما يسمح بتحقيق طموحاته.

العلاقة بين الرضا والأداء الوظيفي 1-2                                                                                                                                      
  اختلفت وجهات النظر في تفسير العلاقة بين الرضا والأداء، نعرض ما يلي بعض الآراء:
أ- الرضا           الأداء.
أي أن توفير الرضا لدى العاملين سوف يؤدي إلى أداء مرتفع. فهناك علاقة طردية بين طرفين الأول مستقل وهو الرضا والثاني تابع وهو الأداء. وكلما زادت درجات الرضا ارتفعت معدلات الأداء.
ب- الأداء             الرضا.
ويعني أن الرضا ما هو إلا متغير تابع لمتغير مستقل وهو الأداء. على أساس أن الأداء الجيد للموظف وما يعقبه من مكافآت يؤدي إلى زيادة قدرته على إشباع حاجاته وبالتالي زيادة درجة رضاه.
ج- المناخ التنظيمي عامل وسيط بين الرضا والأداء.
ويركز هذا الرأي على المناخ التنظيمي باعتباره العامل الوسيط بين الرضا والأداء، فالمناخ التنظيمي هو المرآة التي تعكس الانطباع الذي يكون لدى العاملين بالمنظمة عن جميع العناصر الموضوعية بها، وطالما أن العاملين هم الوسيلة الأساسية لأداء الأعمال وبلوغ الأهداف ، فإنه كلما كانت صورة المنظمة إيجابية لديهم كلما أدى ذلك إلى رفع الروح المعنوية، وبالتالي الارتقاء بأدائهم.

ومن ثم يمكن القول أن المناخ التنظيمي هو العامل الوسيط الذي يربط بين الرضا والأداء. وهو ما يوضحه الشكل التالي:




2-2 العوامل التي تؤثر على الرضا الوظيفي
لا يمكن القول بأن العوامل التي تؤثر على الرضا الوظيفي يجب أن تكون جميعها مجتمعة حتى يحدث ذلك الرضا, ولكن اختفاء بعضها لا يؤثر على النتائج.  وتنقسم تلك العوامل إلى 

أ-  الرضا عن الوظيفة
- إتاحة فرصة لإبراز مهارات وقدرات الفرد.
- إتاحة فرصة للمبادأة والابتكار.
- توفير نظام للإشراف العام، وليس الإشراف المباشر، مما يزيد من خبرات العاملين.
- تتيح الوظيفة الفرصة للمكانة الاجتماعية المناسبة.
ب- الرضا عن الأجر
- تناسب الأجر مع العمل.
- تناسب الأجر مع تكلفة المعيشة.
- إتباع سياسة المكافآت الحافزة والمتكررة.
- تفضيل الحوافز الجماعية عن الحوافز الفردية.
ج- الرضا عن النمو والارتقاء الوظيفي
- وجود سياسة واضحة لتخطيط المستقبل الوظيفي.
- نمو الوظيفة التي يشغلها الموظف.
- توافر التأهيل المناسب للعاملين.
د- الرضا عن أسلوب القيادة والإشراف
- إظهار روح الصداقة في العمل.
- مساندة الرئيس لمرؤوسيه عند طلب المعونة.
- الاعتماد على السلطة الشخصية بعيداً عن السلطة الرسمية.
- العدالة في معاملة المرؤوسين.
و- الرضا عن مجموعة العمل
- الانسجام الشخصي بين أعضاء المجموعة.
- تقارب درجة الثقافة والناحية العلمية والفكرية للمجموعة.
- النزعة الاجتماعية لدى أعضاء الجماعة.
- المشاركة في نوادي وجمعيات مهنية واحدة.
6- الرضا عن النواحي الاجتماعية
- بحث المشكلات الاجتماعية للموظف ومساعدته في حلها.
- توفير الرعاية الصحية ووسائل الانتقال المناسبة للعاملين.

2-3 نتائج الرضا عن العمل
الرضا عن العمل له نتائج وتأثيرات هامة على الفرد والمنظمة وتتلخص في
أ- العلاقات بين الأفراد والتعاون بينهم
يؤدي الرضا عن العمل إلى نتائج جيدة في الأداء, لان الفرد الذي يكون راضيا ومحبا لعمله يكون دائما معاونا لزملائه, ويحاول دائما حل المشاكل التي تعترض مسار العمل, ولا يشتكى عادة ويتلقى التعليمات والتوجيهات دون اعتراض ويسعى دائما إلى تحسين بيئة العمل.
ب- التغيب عن العمل والمعاش المبكر أو الاستقالة
من التوابع الناتجة عن عدم حب الفرد لعمله ورضاه عنه الميل للغياب وعدم الالتزام بالمواعيد وكراهية العمل لدرجة تجعله يترك ذلك العمل أو يحيل نفسه إلى المعاش مبكرا.
ج- الإنتاجية كما وكيفا
الرضا عن العمل هي حالة يجب أن تتوافر لهؤلاء الذين يعملون مع الجمهور, وهى حالة مطلوبة للذين يحتلون المراكز الإدارية العليا حيث يصبحون أكثر قابلية للاستماع إلى الآخرين ويتحكمون في مشاعرهم ويتقبلون النقد مما يؤدى إلى تحسين مناخ العمل بما ينعكس على الإنتاج.
د- انخفاض الحوادث وارتفاع معايير السلامة
الأفراد الذين يعملون في وظائف أو يعيشون في ظروف غير راضيين عنها هم الأكثر تعرضا للحوادث, إن عدم التركيز أو عدم الانتباه هي عادة سيئة وغير آمنة ترجع إلى عدم الرضا عن العمل وعادة ما تؤدى إلى حوادث في العمل.   


3-  الاتفاقية 186 وأثرها في تنمية الانتماء وتحقيق الرضا الوظيفي
من خلال استبيان تم لعينة من الضباط والمهندسين والعمالة من أطقم الماكينة والسطح والصالون, أراد الباحث أن يحدد شكل العلاقة بين البحار عموما وسفينته والشركة الملاحية التي ينتمي إليها والميناء الذي يزوره حتى يمكن رسم صورة لتلك العلاقات من وجهة نظر البحار.
بالطبع العينة لاتمثل الرأي العام أو الشعور العام للبحارة لكنها تعطى انطباع عما يدور في فكر هؤلاء الذين تم الحصول على آراؤهم.
السؤال الأول	هل ترى العمل في البحر ممل أم شيق؟
		أجاب 	(49% 	ممل)	(51%	  شيق)
السؤال الثاني	هل ترى العمل في البحر محقق لطموحاتك أم غير محقق؟
		أجاب	(76% 	محقق) 	(24%	غير محقق)
السؤال الثالث	كيف ترى الظروف المعيشية المتاحة على السفينة؟	جيدة	مقبولة	غير مقبولة
		أجاب	(20%	جيدة)	(70%	مقبولة)	(10%	غير مقبولة)

السؤال الرابع	هل تقدم الموانئ التي قمت بزياراتها اى خدمات أو رعاية للبحارة على متن السفن؟
		أجاب	(56%	تقدم)	(44%	لاتقدم)
السؤال الخامس	كيف ترى العلاقة بينك وبين الشركة الملاحية التي تعمل بها؟  علاقة جيدة    غير جيدة
		أجاب	(78%	جيدة)	(22%	غير جيدة)
وكان هناك العديد من الأسئلة الخاصة بالإمكانات المتاحة على السفينة ونوعية الخدمات المقدمة من الموانئ للبحار الاجنبى وأسئلة أخرى لن نذكرها حيث لاعلاقة لها بموضوع البحث المقدم.

كان أخر سؤال احتواه الاستبيان هو الأكثر أهمية حيث تطرق لرابطة الولاء التي يفترض وجودها بين البحار والشركة الملاحية,
السؤال	كيف يمكن ممن وجهة نظرك إيجاد رابطة ولاء بين البحار وبين الشركة الملاحية؟
الإجابات		- المطالبة بعقود عمل شاملة وموحدة  تضمن حقوق البحار.
- أن تكون عقود عمل دائمة أو سنوية تضمن الانضمام إلى نظام التأمينات والمعاشات         للدولة.
	- إما فيما يخص الرواتب فقد شملت الإجابات ضرورة أن يوازى الأجر العمل – أن يسدد
 الراتب في موعده – أن تكون هناك قائمة مرتبات موحدة لنفس الوظيفة كحد ادني على أن تمثل الواقع في السوق العالمية.
- الرغبة في الشعور بالحماية الاجتماعية – رعاية صحية للفرد وللأسرة, إجازة مدفوعة ومحددة تتناسب مع فترة العقد, صناديق الزمالة, معاملة البحار كفرد من الشركة ومنحه  مزايا موظفي البر
- تنمية الروابط بين البحار والشركة من خلال- اجتماع مندوبي وممثلي الشركة مع الطاقم ومناقشة أحوالهم, وجود جهة رقابية بالشركة لبحث ومتابعة شكاوى الطاقم, منح الربان صلاحيات أعلى في الشأن الادارى, تبنى برامج التدريب وتنمية المهارات.

هل تحقق الاتفاقية 186  مايصبو إليه البحار؟ هل تسد الاتفاقية 186 الفجوة في احتياجات البحار؟ هل يمكن أن نحقق الولاء للشركة وللوطن بالتصديق على المعاهدة وتفعيل بنودها حتى قبل دخولها حيز التنفيذ؟ هل يمكن اعتبار تلك المعاهدة تشريع وطني شامل يغطى كل مايخص البحار؟  		

بداية دعنا نضع بعض الحقوق للبحارة ونرى إن كان يستحقها أم لا 
-	لكل بحار الحق في مكان مأمون وخالي من المخاطر يستوف معايير السلامة.
-	لكل بحار الحق في شروط استخدام عادلة .
-	لكل بحار الحق في ظروف عمل ومعيشة لائقة على متن السفن .
-	لكل بحار الحق في الحماية الصحية والرعاية الطبية والتمتع بتدابير الرفاهية و سائر أشكال الحماية الاجتماعية .
هل هناك من يرى أن تلك الحقوق مبالغ فيها أو لا يستحقها أي إنسان فما بالك بالبحار الذي يعانى من ظروف العمل الشاقة وظروف الاغتراب الصعبة. 

إذا كانت تلك الحقوق المذكورة للبحار هي أحد مواد ديباجه معاهدة العمل البحري (186)2006  فهل يختلف أحد على أهمية التصديق على تلك الاتفاقية.
و لو كان تطبيق تلك الاتفاقية سوف يلقى بأعباء على دولة البحار حتى تهيئ الجو التشريعي اللازم لإقرار تلك الحقوق فهل يمكن تأجيل أعطاء البحار حقه بسبب محاولة تخفيف أعباء العاملين في الدولة .
وهل يمكن التحجج بان تطبيق المعايير والتصديق على الاتفاقية سوف يلقى بأعباء مالية على الدولة فكم ستكون ؟ كم عدد البحارة ؟  وهل تعجز دولة كمصر عن الوفاء بالتزامات مالية بسيطة لحماية البحارة المصريين و أسرهم ؟ 
أن اتفاقية العمل البحري 2006 هي اتفاقية تغطى كل ما يخص العمل البحري و هي شكل متكامل من أشكال التشريع البحري. 
هل يمكن عدم التصديق على تلك الاتفاقية ؟   	 الإجابة لا 
لأنه سواء تم التصديق أم لم يتم التصديق على تلك الاتفاقية فإن بنودها سوف تطبق.
المادة الأولى ( إلتزامات عامة ) 
تتعهد الدولة العضو المصدقة على الاتفاقية بإنفاذ أحكامه عن السفن التي ترفع علمها .
أما المادة الخامسة تنص على 
يجوز لأي دولة عضو خلاف دول العلم أن تقوم وفقأً للقانون الدولي بالتفتيش على أي سفينة تنطبق عليها هذه الاتفاقية لدى وجود السفينة في أحد موانيها – ولا يحق للدول التي لم تصدق على الاتفاقية الحصول على معامله أفضل من تلك التي صدقت عليها - إذاً ليس أمامنا غير التصديق على تلك الاتفاقبة

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمووووو على الطرح  :SnipeR (8):

----------

